# Is My Musk Turtle a Boy Or Girl?



## CamTurtle (Aug 13, 2013)

I have had 2 musk turtles for 7 months but were not newborns when i first bought them and they were about 2 inches long. They both get a long well but I have been unsure of their sex and have been searching the internet and found results on how to find their sex but cannot see any of these signs on the turtles. Please can you help?

The Turtles:
This one is Boo









And this one is Bolt


----------



## Davie2013 (Oct 12, 2013)

EDITED : Double posted , sorry !!!!


----------



## Davie2013 (Oct 12, 2013)

CamTurtle said:


> I have had 2 musk turtles for 7 months but were not newborns when i first bought them and they were about 2 inches long. They both get a long well but I have been unsure of their sex and have been searching the internet and found results on how to find their sex but cannot see any of these signs on the turtles. Please can you help?
> 
> The Turtles:
> This one is Boo
> ...


Hi there , just by looking at your pictures , I think ...

Boo is male , see how his scute ( bottom shell ) sinks inwards and is quite flat.

Bolt how ever is hard to tell ..... From your picture I'd say female as it looks as though the scute protrude's in the center slightly.

If they where both in the same tank from birth then this would explain them getting on so well , if you brought them separate and you your self placed them together then I'd say one is male and the othe female as males would fight a new male addition to it's habitat.

Hope this helps.

TIP : Don't hold your turtle like that , it is quite large and strong it could easily kick your finger or thumb out of the way and you would drop it.


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi, both look very much female to me &#128522;


----------

